# Suche Übungen für S7 200/300



## Thias_82 (15 September 2007)

Hallo zusammen, 

habe vor knapp 2 Jahren meinen SPS Techniker gemacht. 
Habe nur zurzeit das Problem, dass ich auf meiner jetzigen 
Arbeitsstelle kaum noch mit solch fortschrittlichen Sachen zu tun habe.

Damit ich aber nicht ganz einroste möchte ich gern ein paar Übungen machen, die auch Sinn ergeben. 

Wenn ihr also ein paar Programmieraufgeben habt dann immer her damit!

Gruß mattes.


----------



## lorenz2512 (16 September 2007)

hallo,
für die s7 200 kannst du die tips und tricks nehmen, liest dir nur die pdf durch und versuchst dann so hinzu bekommen http://www.automation.siemens.com/microset/html_00/support/tipps/index.htm


----------



## gravieren (16 September 2007)

Hi



> für die s7 200 kannst du die tips und tricks nehmen


Gibt es da auch einen Link für die 300er   ?


----------



## CBRA (16 September 2007)

Hi Thias_82,

ich hab vor kurzem einen interessanten LINK befunden wo Schulungsunterlagen zum download liegen.
Probiere es mal hier:

http://www.automation.siemens.com/fea/html_00/down_module.htm

Könnte auch für dich was dabei sein.

Hast du eine Ahnung wie es geht mit der CRC-Berechnung und den Bausteinen (CRC_GEN und CRC_CHECK) aus OSCAT.
Ich habe einen Global-DB angelegt und das Telegramm eingegeben, aber der Baustein macht es nicht.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Thias_82 (22 September 2007)

Danke füre die Links und Tipps.
Jetzt kann ich erst mal wieder etwas rum spielen.
Gruß Mattes


----------



## edison (22 September 2007)

Hier im Forum ist mindestens 1xTäglich eine feine Übung von jemandem der einfach nur zu faul ist mal die Suche zu konsultieren.
Wie wärs zum Beispiel mal mit einer Wochenzeitschaltuhr, die brauch man immer mal

Wenn Du kritikfähig bist stell die Lösung hier ein und lass Sie auseinandernehmen.


----------

